

Ask HN: How to validate hardware inside your mac? - terrykohla

How can I ensure that apple shipped me what I paid for in terms of processor, RAM and graphic card if I can't open the iMac or Mac Book?
======
runjake
Apple Menu->About This Mac->More Info->System Report or
/usr/sbin/system_profiler from the Terminal.

~~~
terrykohla
is this something I can trust?

------
timpattinson
If you don't trust Apple's tools, use a Linux livecd and one of many system
analyser packages.

~~~
terrykohla
Thank you. I just think that when money is involved there is a natural
conflict of interest.

At least on the Mac Pro you can open the box and peek into the hardware.

